# parent visa? 10 years?!?



## actemplin (May 11, 2013)

Anyone read the article on the New Zealand Herald about parent visa immigration?


Looks like it will take up to 7 years for parent visas to be processed (and that's after the 3 year wait before they're even allowed to apply). I'm speechless.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

Their are two tiers for parents visas now. First round Tier 1 applications are taking just over 6 months at the moment.


----------



## actemplin (May 11, 2013)

Liam(at)Large said:


> Their are two tiers for parents visas now. First round Tier 1 applications are taking just over 6 months at the moment.


Yeah if you have a million dollars!


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

actemplin said:


> Yeah if you have a million dollars!


Not sure where you get the $1m figure from - the maximum I can see is $500k, for 'Settlement' Funds', which is just one of the three types of criteria.

The other two are:

*Sponsor’s income*
To meet the minimum income requirements your sponsor or their partner must earn a minimum of NZ$65,000 per annum. Alternatively, your sponsor and their partner can earn a combined income of NZ$90,000 per annum.

*Guaranteed lifetime minimum income*
To meet the minimum income requirements, applicants must have a guaranteed lifetime minimum income of at least NZ$27,319 per annum.

All seem reasonable to me - why would a country allow people to emigrate there when they (a) have never contributed to its income and (b) don't have the money to live there without becoming a monetary burden on the country?

See Tier one requirements


----------



## actemplin (May 11, 2013)

I must have that figure confused with the retirement category, where you can come if you have 1 million to invest. Still 500,000 is a lot. Residency seems to be "for sale" here. I'm qualified for the skilled migrant visa with my essential skills, but my mom can't live with me for up to 10 years. There doesn't seem to be any desire or commitment to reunite families unless they're loaded.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

actemplin said:


> I must have that figure confused with the retirement category, where you can come if you have 1 million to invest. Still 500,000 is a lot. Residency seems to be "for sale" here. I'm qualified for the skilled migrant visa with my essential skills, but my mom can't live with me for up to 10 years. There doesn't seem to be any desire or commitment to reunite families unless they're loaded.


But if you personally are earning over $65k then she can apply under tier 1. That does not have a 10 year waiting list.
And again - if you are not earning that, and she cannot fulfil the other two options - why should NZ subsidise her cost of living here?


----------



## actemplin (May 11, 2013)

Oh my goodness. I thought we had to meet ALL of the criteria and was freaking out. We could meet the sponsor income no problem, but not sure about the other two. I was freaking out. So glad I went back as re-read it. Thanks Liam and TopCat.


----------

